
Yelp's Secret Detector: Preventing Secrets in Source Code - detaro
https://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2018/06/yelps-secret-detector.html
======
fiiv
Call me naive but why is this even a problem? What kind of developers would
commit API keys to a repository?

(yes, I know that you can find plenty of secrets on Github for example, but I
mean within a given organisation like Yelp)

